# von mp3 vocal und instrumental trennen-karaokeeffekt



## timmileeni (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich singe mit Leidenschaft und habe das Problem, dass ich keine Karaokeversionen der Lieblingssongs bekomme. So würde ich gerne von meinen CDs oder MP3s die Stimmen herausfiltern, es reicht mir auch schon, wenn sie leiser sind, muss nicht ganz weg sein.

Wer kann mir da helfen?


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi, such mal nach *winamp karaoke*. Es gibt ein PlugIn für Winamp, mit dem man - zawr nicht immer erfolgreich und sauber - die Vocalspur herauslöschen kann.

mfg chmee


----------



## timmileeni (15. Oktober 2007)

Danke, aber ich bekomme es nicht irgendwo herunter geladen. englisch verstehe ich auch nicht. manu


----------



## chmee (15. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, also  hilft mir innerhalb der ersten Suche und des ersten Suchergebnisses.

http://www.freenet.de/freenet/computer_und_technik/software/mp3/silvester/03.html

mfg chmee


----------



## timmileeni (16. Oktober 2007)

Das habe ich auch gefunden, aber da klappt die Registrierung überhaupt nicht, das bringt mich nicht weiter und alles auf englisch.  manuela


----------



## chmee (16. Oktober 2007)

Den VocalRemover für Winamp - die zweite Vorstellung - klappt ohne Probleme. Wo hakt es denn ?

mfg chmee


----------



## timmileeni (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich lad es herunter, ich installiere das Programm, aber es öffnet sich kein Winamp Karaoke. manu


----------



## chmee (16. Oktober 2007)

Nun, der Reihe nach.

1. Ist Winamp installiert ? Wenn Ja,
2. Ist der VocalRemover installiert ? Wenn ja,
3. In den Options -> Preferences unter *DSP/Effect* das PlugIn auswählen und aktivieren.

mfg chmee


----------



## timmileeni (17. Oktober 2007)

Also, nun habe ich noch einmal gefummelt und habe es geschafft, aber ist ja auch nicht so leicht, wenn alles auf englisch ist und keine genaue Beschreibung. Bin nur durch Zufall darauf gekommen, einen MIX-Regler auf 0 zu stellen und damit war die Stimme so gut wie weg. Jetzt muss ich das mal über die Anlage probieren, wie es sich dann anhört.
Dir vielen Dank.  Hast ja viel Geduld gehabt.
LG Manuela


----------

